# Poachers Pay for Illegally Killing Deer in Brown County



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Two poachers received fines and license revocations for wildlife violations that included spotlighting and killing white-tailed deer with a rifle, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

